
Show HN: After getting grilled in Ask HN an year ago, here we are with our v2 - cod3boy
Almost a year ago, we got hundreds of feedback here from the HN community<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15732752" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15732752</a><p>After months of hard work here we are with our new version.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sievehq.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sievehq.com&#x2F;</a><p>Sieve is a complete platform for running your freelance business without paying a percentage of your earnings.<p>We’ve built every tool you need to run a freelancing business faster and more efficiently — Client on-boarding, Requirement collection, NDAs, Estimations, Agreements, Invoicing and Payments.<p>This time, we did close to 300 signups with 12% adding their credit card after one month trial. It was ZERO last time.<p>THANK YOU, HN! and please take a look and let us know your feedback now?
======
newsbinator
That is a beautiful landing page!

~~~
cod3boy
Thank you!

